# continued more Q view



## ravenclan (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## les3176 (Feb 21, 2011)

Everthing looks great!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 21, 2011)

that's quite a spread!  Nice work!  You'll be eating on that all week, unless you were silly enough to invite a large crew over for supper!


----------



## meateater (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man, I'd tear that up myself and fight for the remainders!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job! Nothing like a full smoker! Everything looks delicious.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2011)

That is one fine looking smoke for sure


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 23, 2011)

Man that is some great looking Q.. bet that was tasty


----------

